# My Son..



## BlueEyedMum (Nov 26, 2009)

He told me tonight "I'm so proud of Grandpa, I want to be like him". And put his hat on..can he get any cuter and can I be any prouder??


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Nope, I can't imagine any cuter or prouder! What a cutie pie!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Some precious pictures!  Of a precious boy!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Cute, nice blue eyes -- but do I detect a mischievous glint therein?


----------



## carlobee (Jul 21, 2009)

Awwww, that's lovely.


----------



## leslieray (Mar 16, 2010)

Ohhhhh, he's so sweet!


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2010)

blueeyedmum you must proud on you son 
because his thought is too cute(little boy keep it up)


----------



## BlueEyedMum (Nov 26, 2009)

Thanks, he sure is a charmer!


----------

